# Cable serial para 3220



## tapitas (Ene 28, 2006)

Hola

Recién adquirí un 3220 y tenía una pregunta...

Yo antes tenía un 3100 y compré un cable para pasarle las imagenes, juegos y aplicaciones al movil... El cable es tipo serial. Pero ahora probando el cable con el 3220 no me sirve para el programa nokia pc suite, ni para el oxygen porque me da error... No se si será porque no tengo los drivers y demás pero he estado buscando y no encuentro nada...

¿Me podeis ayudar?


----------



## rafa123 (Feb 13, 2006)

hola¡¡¡¡ trata con un programa que se llama mobiledit


----------

